# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Our Build so far

## GoodEnough

Nothing on TV so thought I'd upload some photos of our build so far. They aren't in order as you'll see. We are hoping to ring inspector next week for our frame and truss inspection  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bedford

Lookin' good!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

That's not building, that's Meccano Meccano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  :Biggrin:  Going up well though!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## GoodEnough

lol bloss it's from the company Mecano as well. We thought cool it'll go together nice and easy like meccano just follow the instructions-if only it had of been that easy.

----------


## activeman

that is huge!
good luck with it

----------


## freebaser

Wow, looking forward to seeing this one develop!

----------


## GoodEnough

passed our frame and truss inspection. Was stressing bigtime but all good. Now the home stretch to completion. More photos will be coming!!

----------

